# moldy hay, can goats eat it?



## Valley Ranch (Oct 7, 2010)

We got alot of rain lately and the stupid tarps had pin holes in them that I didn't realize. Now several bales of hay have patches of mold on them. I was ready to toss them but someone said the goats could eat it. That they would eat around the moldly bits and just leave it. I know they are pretty selective with eating soiled hay etc so would it be safe to feed them it? 
Or what if I seperate the moldy flakes and give them the rest of the bales.
thanks


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 8, 2010)

I would NOT feed it.  Just not worth the risk in my opinion.

(Goats can get listeriosis and a host of other ailments from moldy hay.)


----------



## lilhill (Oct 8, 2010)

I agree ... I would never feed moldy hay to the goats.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 8, 2010)

I third that...I would NOT either....Definately not worth it!!!


----------



## cleo (Oct 8, 2010)

We don't feed moldy hay to our goats.  When a bale goes moldy around here, it's really just good for spreading over the lawn or decoration in the fall.
We also use them for target practice.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2010)

Valley Ranch said:
			
		

> We got alot of rain lately and the stupid tarps had pin holes in them that I didn't realize. Now several bales of hay have patches of mold on them. I was ready to toss them but someone said the goats could eat it. That they would eat around the moldly bits and just leave it. I know they are pretty selective with eating soiled hay etc so would it be safe to feed them it?
> Or what if I seperate the moldy flakes and give them the rest of the bales.
> thanks


People who don't know a thing about goats will tell you that goats can eat anything.

They can't.

It's actually very easy to kill a goat, or provide a way for a goat to kill itself.

Moldy hay is a good example.

Don't feed it.  Put it in the dry and use it to mulch next year's garden.


----------



## Valley Ranch (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks for the advice everyone. 
I know goats are VERY selective with their choices of food. More so than the horses it seems. 

ok no moldy hay.  

Yes we have used the bad bales for target practise too!!!!


----------

